# What do you duys think about this breeding?



## courtstreetboy1 (Jun 21, 2007)

TAYLOR'S EMILY ROSE id=209771 GARNER'S ''CHINA RAY'' (1XW) id=203184
I'm about to purchase a pup out of this breeding, and I wanted some suggestions or some opinions. thanks


----------

